# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  QC Presse: Un biologiste débarque à la SAT pour étudier les grenouilles mutantes

## Herp News

*LE DEVOIR* (Montréal, Québec) 17 July 09  _Totalement têtard !; Un biologiste débarque à la SAT pour étudier les grenouilles mutantes comme objet d'art_ (Isabelle Paré)
On connaît les grenouilles de bénitier, les grenouilles qui veulent se faire aussi grosses que le boeuf, mais la grenouille comme objet d'art? On n'y aurait pas pensé d'emblée. 
Brandon Ballangée, lui, y a pensé. Pour l'éco-artiste américain et doctorant en biologie à l'Université de Plymouth au Royaume-Uni, il n'y avait qu'un bond à faire pour marier grenouille et art. 
Les esprits fourbes diront qu'un biologiste anglais qui débarque au pays des «frogs» pour étudier les malformations «batraciennes», c'est louche. Mais le bio-artiste en résidence à la Société des arts technologiques (SAT), qui ouvre tout l'été son laboratoire au public, jure vouer une admiration sans bornes à ces petites bêtes depuis sa prime enfance. 
Après des études en arts à New York, le petit garçon qui passait ses étés à capturer ouaouarons et rainettes dans sa nasse a décidé de faire des ruisseaux et des marais son studio de prédilection. «La nature a toujours été mon refuge. Quand j'étudiais l'art, j'ai fait des sorties sur le terrain avec des biologistes et j'ai développé un intérêt immense pour la biologie et les recherches sur les grenouilles. Maintenant, je tente d'intéresser les gens au sort des grenouilles avec l'art qu'elles m'inspirent», soutient Ballangée, qui sondera les mares du sud du Québec tout l'été, à la recherche de têtards et de grenouilles mal en point. 
Car celui qui aime tout ce qui grouille et grenouille s'intéresse plus spécifiquement aux anomalies physiques des batraciens, particulièrement répandues au Québec et en Nouvelle-Angleterre. Grenouilles à cinq pattes, à l'oeil difforme ou grenouilles sans pattes: Ballangée récolte des milliers de têtards - qu'on peut d'ailleurs voir faire une brasse dans ses aquariums de la SAT - pour élucider le mal qui afflige ses amis amphibiens. 
«On ignore la cause de ces anomalies. Même si les polluants ont souvent été montrés du doigt, d'autres causes sont en jeu, notamment des parasites et des insectes qui affectent le développement normal des têtards. Mais ce qui est plus grave encore, c'est le déclin général des batraciens, qui est un indicateur général des changements profonds dans notre environnement», soutient Ballangée. Et l'art, dans tout ça? Après avoir scruté à la loupe les rejetons difformes, Ballangée les conserve dans un liquide qui les rend translucides, puis injecte dans leur squelette divers colorants pour mettre en évidence les membres surnuméraires, difformes ou manquants. Les mutants en technicolor sont ensuite photographiés et numérisés, cristallisant la menace qui plane sur le monde amphibien. La prophétie des grenouilles 
Artiste par profession, mais biologiste par passion, ses recherches lui ont valu la reconnaissance des milieux tant artistique que scientifique. Ces nombreux projets ont attiré l'attention de la très respectée Société Audubon, de la BBC, et de nombreuses revues scientifiques. Ces photos énigmatiques de batraciens bleu néon ont été exposées sur tous les continents, notamment à l'Arsenal Gallery de Central Park à New York, au Peabody Natural History Museum et à la Biennale de Venise de 2005, dans le cadre du projet Waterways. 
«L'idée est de faire avancer la recherche sur ces espèces tout en nourrissant mon art. Il n'y a pas de frontière claire entre mes deux occupations, c'est un projet multidisciplinaire. Pour moi, l'art est une façon d'intéresser les gens au phénomène en les touchant avec des images», dixit l'artiste. 
Tout l'été, Brandon Ballangée recevra le public dans son antre à grenouilles, où les têtards, tôt ou tard, deviendront grands. Artistes et bénévoles sont même invités à partir en safari pour traquer la grenouille-léopard ou la grenouille-taureau dans les fossés et ruisseaux de la Montérégie. 
Lors de notre passage, quelques artistes croquaient le portrait d'un très rare têtard albinos qui faisait du surplace dans son bocal. «Je suis en train de le filmer, et je vais utiliser ces images à l'occasion d'une projection avec VJ», explique Nolwenn Gouezel, journaliste et vidéaste française. 
Des jeunes du camp de jour organisé par la SAT ont quant à eux immortalisé sur pellicule les futures grenouilles afin d'en tirer un projet artistique. Comme on le voit, l'homme-grenouille n'est pas le seul à s'intéresser aux reines de l'étang et ce n'est peut-être pas un hasard si art rime avec têtard. 
Qu'adviendra-t-il de tout ce grenouillage? «Il y aura une grande exposition, ou plutôt un gros happening fin septembre avec des projections, des images et des conférences. Ce sera un gros "frog party!"», lance Ballangée, qu'on soupçonne quasiment d'être une ex-grenouille, recyclée en prince de l'éco-art à la suite d'un baiser mouillé. 
Avec les trombes d'eau qui s'abattent sur le Québec, c'est la fête pour la grenouille, et c'est aussi la fête pour Ballangée, qui s'en va en riant remplir ses filets de têtards grouillants. 
Laboratoire public de Bio-art 
Société des arts technologiques (SAT) 
1197, boul. Saint-Laurent 
Ouvert les mercredis, jeudis et samedis de 13h à 17h, jusqu'au 12 septembre
 Totalement têtard !

----------


## Kurt

This one is in French. How about we just stick to articles in English? I don't think anyone here can read French, but we all can read English

----------


## Kurt

Here's the translation. I found a web site to translate, its not perfect.

DUTY (Montreal, Quebec) 17 July 09 Completely tadpole!; A biologist disembarks in SAT to study mutant frogs as object of art (Isabel Paré)
They know the frogs of stoup, the frogs which want to become so big as beef, but frog as object of art? They would not straightaway have thought of it. 
Burning wood Ballangée, shone, thought of it. For the American eco-artist and doctorant in biology in the University of Plymouth in United Kingdom, there was only one bound to be made to marry frog and art. 
Crafty minds will say that an English biologist who disembarks in the country of "Frogs" to study "batrachian" malformations, it is shady. But the bio-artist in residence in the Society of technological arts (SAT), which opens its laboratory all summer long to the public, swears dedicate an unbounded admiration to these small animals since his bonus childhood. 
After studies in arts in New York, the small boy who crossed his summers to be captured ouaouarons and tree frogs in his keepnet decided to make streams and marshes his studio of predilection. " Nature was always my shelter. When I studied art, I made exits on the ground with biologists and I developed a huge interest for biology and researches on frogs. Now, I try to interest people in the fate of frogs with the art which they inspire in me ", support Ballangée, who will poll the pools of the south of Quebec all summer long, in search of tadpoles and in frogs badly in. 
Because the one who likes all that swarms about and frog is more specifically interested in the physical anomaly of the batrachian, particularly spread in Quebec and in News-England. Frogs in five legs, in the shapeless eye or frogs without legs: Ballangée harvests thousands of tadpoles - that they can besides see making breaststroke in its aquariums of SAT - to clarify the evil which afflicts his friends amphibians. 
" They ignore the reason of this anomaly. Even if pollutants were often shown of the finger, other reasons are in game, notably of parasites and of insects which affect the normal development of the tadpoles. But what is more serious still, it is the general decline of the batrachian, that is a general indicator of deep changes in our environment ", supports Ballangée. And art, in all this? Having scanned the shapeless offshoots in the magnifier, Ballangée keeps them in a liquid which makes them translucent, then injects various colouring agents into their skeleton to put in an obvious place the supernumerary, shapeless or missing members. The mutant to technicolor is then photographed and digitized, crystallizing the threat which glides over the world amphibian. The prophecy of frogs 
Artist by occupation, but biologist by passion, his researches were worth him the recognition of circles so artistic as scientific. These numerous plans drew attention of very respectable Audubon society, of BBC, and numerous scientific magazines. These cryptic photographs of batrachian neon blue were displayed on all continents, notably in the Armory Gallery de Central Park in New York, to the Peabody Natural History Museum and to Biennial of Venice of 2005, as part of plan Waterways. 
" Idea is to move forward research on these kinds while nourishing my art. There is not clear border between my two occupations, it is a multiple-subject plan. For me, art is a manner of interesting people in phenomenon by touching them with pictures ", dixit the artist. 
All summer long, Burning wood Ballangée will accept the public in its den with frogs, where the tadpoles, sooner or later, will become big. Artists and volunteers are even invited to leave in safari to stalk the frog-leopard or the frog-bull in trenches and streams of Montérégie. 
During our passage, some artists crunched the portrait of a very rare tadpole albino who made of the surplace in its jar. " I am filming it, and I am going to use these pictures on the occasion of projection with VJ ", explains Nolwenn Gouezel, French journalist and video director. 
Young persons of the camp of day organized by SAT as for them immortalized the future frogs on thin coating to draw an artistic plan. As they see it, the frogman is not the only one to be interested in the queens of the pond and it is not perhaps a chance if art rhymes with tadpole. 
What will it happen of all this shady manoeuvres? " There will be a big exhibition, or rather a big happening at the end of September with projections, of pictures and of conferences. It will be a wholesale trade " frog party! " ", throws Ballangée, that they suspect practically of being an ex-frog, recycled in prince of eco-art following a wet kiss. 
With the rainstorms which beat down on Quebec, it is holiday for the frog, and it is also holiday for Ballangée, that leaves by laughing fill its nets of swarming tadpoles. 
Public laboratory of Bio-art 
Society of technological arts (SAT) 
1197, boul. Saint-Laurent 
Opened every Wednesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays from 13 h till 17 h, until September 12th

----------


## John Clare

Wes is kindly posting all of these at my request.  Kurt, as you have shown, anyone can get out a translator web site to read the articles in other languages.

----------


## Kurt

OK Understood

----------

